# Clutch Life ?????



## Samahi72 (Feb 14, 2008)

Just bought a 95 Nissan pickup, 5 speed 4x4 with 105k miles. The clutch seems great but I am curious how many miles I can expect out of this clutch. I will be sending the truck to my grandson who lives in Alaska and need to decide whether or not to replace it before it goes up there.
Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I've seen clutches last well over 200,000 miles and some that have lasted only 15,000 miles. It's really a matter of the driver's skill at using the clutch and the way the clutch is used. Factors such as a lot of stop and go driving and towing heavy loads will wear a clutch a lot more than a vehicle that sees a lot of freeway driving. Unfortunately, there is no way to check the condition of the clutch lining without removing it...and if you are going to go through all that work, you mind as well put a new one in.


----------



## Ding1 (Dec 7, 2012)

welp I has over 330K on my 87' pickemup truck and the clutch is still kickin.I had the head gasket go twice but the second was from the temp gauge sticking.I just put oil and gas in it and the usual tune up stuff every year or so.Gonna change out all the gear oils and rear brakes soon.Just take care of it and it will last a long time with minimum expense.If ya don't it will cost ya.Alaska is a different animal.Different things are needed for the winters.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey there Samahi.

Smj summed it up best. The life of the clutch is entirely dependant on how it's been treated. I've owned two Nissan D21's over 13 years and neither had clutch issues.

Perhaps a good question would be how comfortable is your grandson with driving a stick? If he's good with a stick, he'll probably have no worries.

Temperatures in Alaska might dictate the use of fully synthetic oils in the engine, transmission and transfer case. I lived in the Northwest Territories for a number of years and synthetic fluids were pretty much standard. I also had a battery blanket, oil pan heater and block heater.

(Used to get 'square tire syndrome' after the truck sat overnight at 40 below.)

Brrrrrr!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, I would definitely go with synthetic fluids, as well. Make sure the coolant system is in good shape and double check all of the radiator and heater hoses because you know they'll be pushed to the limits!


----------



## Samahi72 (Feb 14, 2008)

Great advice, I agree on the synthetics for everything. I am wondering what weight synthetics for the front and rear diffs, as well as the tranny and transfer case?


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

Go with Redline for you tranny and diff fluid Red Line Synthetic Oil - Gear Oil for Manual Transmissions - MT-90 75W90 GL-4 Gear Oil


----------

